# coyote yesterday in livonia



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

any one see the coyote at plymouth rd. and eckles yesterday at 4pm? it was right across from the gas station and looked like it wanted to go there and see what was cooking...they were cooking chicken that they sell inside and they had the side door open...he kept looking towards the station and inching towards it,if it were dark i think he would have been over there in a heartbeat...
we watched him for 20 minutes or better...

just 2 weeks ago i had a coyote come around the side of my truck that i was vacuuming out...i think we freaked each other out, when we looked at each other....i think he saw the black shop vac hose wiggling under the truck and came around for a closer look and saw me instead...
9am is when i was cleaning out the truck....
i turned to shut off the vac just as he wheeled around the side of the truck to investigate...big surprise for the both of us...
i think i saw it 4 or 5 times after that in the mornings...
i'm near bassset and ann arbor trail,and have seen prints up in the yard for several yrs. now...but they are getting awful bold....to be around in the daylight


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I've seen them cross the road a couple times, moving fast though. Near Warren and I-275, in Hines Park and down near the airport, all during the day in the winter.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nothing new they have been here for ever, heck I saw 6 at 1 time 2 blocks from my house at newburgh and palmer, really no biggy to me


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

There is a herd of deer in the neighborhood my hunting buddy lives near Hines Drive in Livonia. They are treated like pets.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a whole pack of yotes in my neighborhood in Beverly Hills (13 mile and Lasher). See them almost everyday and house cats keep disapearing....


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I hear that they're even around in NY city & Arlington cemetary!


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

i've seen them in the "yacht club" (bar) parking lot on my way home from work....stalking cats....
i wish they would stalk the dang chipmunks around here....then i wouldn't mind so much...
still makes me a little nervous about our kid waiting on the bus in the morning....still a little dark out...


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Have seen 2 yotes and a fox already this year. My nieghbor has a mink stealing fish out of his little pond by his deck. Also had as many as 8 deer in the yard last winter. They ripped one bird feeder right off the tree. Also have had a nesting pair of redtails behind the house for the last 2 years.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I grew up in Livonia(5 Mile/Farmington, near what was then known as Bentley High School). 

Back in the 60's/70's, though Livonia had much more undeveloped land than it does today, there were zero deer and zero coyotes. 

Decent quail and pheasant numbers, though.


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

I saw a dead one not to long ago on the exit ramp on 275 and 7 mile.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

loweboats said:


> I have a whole pack of yotes in my neighborhood in Beverly Hills (13 mile and Lasher). See them almost everyday and house cats keep disapearing....


 I have two cats that I love. The kittens a bit much destroying things though:yikes::lol:. I hate strays that just run loose though. Maybe the yotes are good in that area:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I've seen them in canton and westland many times.


----------



## MelSell (Mar 26, 2008)

I was just on the city website and they want you to report sightings so they have help trapping them.just letin ya know


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Seen one in that same spot about the same time a couple of weeks ago....pulled over and it wasn't bothered at all that I was watching it....Was a little one......Mack


----------

